# Betta with shrimp?



## Marlow (May 29, 2013)

I will be moving a special needs boy of mine into his own ten gallon soon. I doubt he would get along with other fish, but I would like to add something else to the tank. Betta can eat shrimp, but i've heard of some being kept with a betta anyway and it working.. What are your shrimp stories? Did it work or not? If so, how did it, what was required to keep everyone peaceful, and what species of shrimp did you use? Thank you muchly in advance


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Start with ghost shrimp as they are super cheap. 50cents each here where I live in Virginia. Just make sure there are plenty places to hide. If it works out well you can invest in some of the really pretty colored shrimp.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I got ghost shrimp recently, they are easy to take care of and do a great janitor job for the tank. I have 6 in a divided 10 gallon. (3 on each side) and 1 with my other betta in a 2 gallon bowl/tank. They are rather interesting little creatures. If a betta gets to close some dart away while a couple raise up their little legs as if to fight them off.
I just got some pictures of one of my bettas "the Doctor" inspecting a shrimp.


----------



## Marlow (May 29, 2013)

Super cute pictures! 
That is an idea ^^ Would the ghosts exist peacefully with other shrimp, or would I need to move them later?


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine co-exist fine. I have ghost, sunkist, and sakura red cherry shrimp.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Where did you get your shrimp? I was thinking about getting other types if the ghosts work out ok.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/

I suggest checking elsewhere too, prices and colors are always different, and shipping anything live is expensive. So if you order, order extras in case some don't adjust well to your aquarium and die, because ordering 1 or 2 arent worth it. I made this mistake haha. But there are a lot more types than the ones currently on that website, their stock changes a lot. So keep an eye open and check elsewhere as well. I had to order online because no one local sells them. Check local first as it will save you lots in shipping fees.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm afraid of those crazy shipping fees. So, next chance I'll get I'll head over to a local store.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

sbrit94 said:


> I'm afraid of those crazy shipping fees. So, next chance I'll get I'll head over to a local store.


I'll admit it took a little bit of alcohol before I was persuaded to click that "place order" button. Haha


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Haha that's funny. x) I don't think I would buy shrimp online. I bought mine 10 for $2 (at a petstore) and had a number of losses.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah this time around I found another member that has some, im waiting from him to breed. Then I can get them more reasonable.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Makes sense though.


----------



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)

Over here in Ontario (Canada) i bought 2 ghost shrimps for 16 dollars, hows it so cheap


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Seriously?? Thats crazy, I got 10 for $2


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow that's insane for ghosties! They're supposed to be the cheapest shrimp available to aquarists. They're 6 for $1 where I live and 33 cents each at PetSmart.


----------



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)

canada is mean


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

That is really insane


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

2Finz said:


> Over here in Ontario (Canada) i bought 2 ghost shrimps for 16 dollars, hows it so cheap


You must be jerking our chains.... That's crazy.... If you want a bunch of them maybe I can secretly ship them to you =P


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

He/she must be. I've never heard of ghosties costing that much.


----------



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)

Ill post a picture of the bill late


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

No you don't have to do that. I just think whoever sold you them is crazy


----------



## Marlow (May 29, 2013)

2Finz said:


> Over here in Ontario (Canada) i bought 2 ghost shrimps for 16 dollars, hows it so cheap


.... I think if that is the price I need to pay, i'll just get cherries and hope for the best o__o 
Damnit, Canada!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I think its silly, what if it's just the place he got them from?


----------

